# New 55" LED TV



## ropeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Have had a Samsung 55" led for about 2 weeks and now a Red Vetical line has shown up. Does anyone know anything to fix this or should I just call Best Buy?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi ropeman

It would be a good idea to bring back the screen and get a replacement while it is still under warranty. Many wide screens that come out have a few bugs to sort out and are defective from the manufacturer, so your best bet is to go back to best buy and ask for another one.

post back your results.


----------



## ropeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks .. I was probally going to do that. I was just hoping that maybe there was a easy fix.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Any easy fix you try will void any warranty you have left, so take it back while it's under guarantee! Only fix it when they say that the warranty has run out.

Red vertical lines are most likely screen faults .. a quick fix would be to replace the set! The screens (as spare parts) are more expensive than the set itself!


----------

